# Legos in the tank



## lookralphsbak (Jun 16, 2009)

For a while I've thought about building my own tank decorations out of legos. I would really love to get my hands on a submarine and maybe an underwater base. I did research on putting legos in the tank and found out that the plastic Legos are made with are non-toxic to fish. In my research over the past year I found that Lego Land built an aquarium where they have tons of lego models as decoration for the fish in them. As a kid I obsessed with Legos and I think that this DIY project would totally help me relive memories while trying to make my tank much more beautiful.

Anyone try this before?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have never tried this before, but I'm sure it would look really cool!
that idea has never even crossed my mind - im not that creative lol


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jun 16, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I have never tried this before, but I'm sure it would look really cool!
> that idea has never even crossed my mind - im not that creative lol


yea, Only thing is they float but that can easily be fixed by weighing it down with rocks and what not. I don't even know if I have enough room in my tank but I still would love to try.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't tried it. Do they sink? you would have to assemble them underwater to keep from getting air in. They are non-toxic enough for kids to chew on, so they should be safe. Maybe I'll try it. When I was little, I played with lok-rocks.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jun 16, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I haven't tried it. Do they sink? you would have to assemble them underwater to keep from getting air in. They are non-toxic enough for kids to chew on, so they should be safe. Maybe I'll try it. When I was little, I played with lok-rocks.


I read that they float. I guess assembling it underwater would work but I'd probably just weigh it down with rocks.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

legos have sharp edges i would not recomend putting them in your tank with your fish


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i guess legos would be ok for a little kid...but putting them in a tank just seems kind of wrong to me.......but.............................
as i always say...we all have our preferences...if everybody were exactly the same ; we would live in a very boring world...
but ; i agree that assembling them underwater would be the way to go...with the extra buoyancy of the trapped air; you would have to put a 10 pound rock on it to keep it down.


----------



## krazygideon (Jun 19, 2009)

can i put tupaware in?




like Glad ware?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

loved lego as kid 

not sure as a decoration in my tank.

Mind the sharp corners.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tupperware should be safe. Most things approved for extended contact with food and drink are ok for fish. I'd expect it to float, also. But try it.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I use tupperware bowls. Upside down with two holes cut in them and pile rocks on and around them....it makes it easier to have a real high rockpile without all the weight.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sharp is relative. Legos are worse than some rocks, duller than others. When I was kid I wanted a fishtank with a little house with people in it in the tank, like the fish had human pets.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Legos will be fine in your tank. They have right-angle edges but they are by no means sharp. Try pressing the edge of a lego into your skin. I doubt you could make yourself bleed.

As for the sinking issue, i would suggest assembling the lego thing in the dry and dropping it into the water upside-down. You should be able to turn it a few times and get most of the air out. Then you can right-side it. Alternatively, place the item onto a lego base (flat big wide piece) and put gravel on in to hold it down.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> ... like the fish had human pets.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

TR


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

COM said:


> Legos will be fine in your tank. They have right-angle edges but they are by no means sharp. Try pressing the edge of a lego into your skin. I doubt you could make yourself bleed.
> 
> As for the sinking issue, i would suggest assembling the lego thing in the dry and dropping it into the water upside-down. You should be able to turn it a few times and get most of the air out. Then you can right-side it. Alternatively, place the item onto a lego base (flat big wide piece) and put gravel on in to hold it down.


you do know fish scrape there self along things to get parasites of them selves ? and there scales are not as strong as our skin


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The aren't any sharper than slate. You might want to put them in a tank with calm fish rather than those that bounce off the walls.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ummm N0z..... if your fish is scraping itself on your legos to get the parasites off then you have bigger problems than the sharpness of your not-sharp-at-all legos lol Thats when you stop worrying about the sharpness of the legos and start worrying about the parasites... and yes most rocks would be sharper than legos and if fish can scrap themselves against rocks then they can do it with legos.. I would hope a fish would be smart enough not to keep cutting itself on legos trying to scrape


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Usually i have more of problem with sharp rocks than the fish do. I won't use lava rock or dead coral for the sake of my hands. I did have sharp coral injure a fish because the fish hid in it. I'm sure it would have been fine with less aggressive tankmates. After all, saltwater fish live in coral all the time. But legos really aren't' bad. I used to chew on them all the time and never cut my tongue.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm...so that's what it is...i was wondering about you..i never chewed on my legos....oh yeah...they weren't invented yet.... lol
coral is ok for saltwater fish...but not for freshwater fish...
but, i have to agree that legos are not sharp enough to cause any harm to the fish...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no lead in legos when i was a kid, they hadn't started making all toys only in China yet. I tried to kick the habit when they wouldn't stick together right after gnawing, but the pieces that were already chewed up are still fair game. At least I never chewed tobacco and the lead in pencils is only graphite. I see dead coral sold as decorations for freshwater tanks all the time, but one fish with an infected wound cured me of using it.

Lok-Rocks are fun.

Maybe it was getting hit in the head (repeatedly) with a lego church by my cousin. We'd compete to make buildings that would survive throwing across the room. Modern legos can't compete with the old ones, too few blocks/set, too many strange blocks, out of scale people, and floppy bases that don't hold on.


----------

